# INCRA Ultra or INCRA LS?



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

I have an older INCRA Ultra System and was contemplating an upgrade to the INCRA 25" LS Super System. Is there a noticeable improvement with the LS?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I also have the Ultra and from what I see at https://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_LS_Super_System_25_Range_p/ls25wfncsys.htm
is that the fence splits apart, a vacuum can easily be fitted to the fence (the interior is hollow) and the fine adjustment knob has been moved to be by the fence.
I'm sure there are other improvements but the overall setting and clamping is the same. Increments of 1/32" or 1mm are the two options.

I picked up mine off of craiglist for a little more than $100.

There are videos at incrementaltools to watch. Good luck and share what you decide.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, I should be able to thoroughly confuse this!!

Ralph--that split fence with the hollow center you see is the "Wonder Fence", the standard LS-25 (https://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_LS_Standard_System_25_Range_p/ls25sys.htm) doesn't have that , but the "Super System" (the one you linked to) does--and it's only $80 more than the Standard. The Wonder Fence by itself could be added to your Ultra--buy by itself it's $180 (https://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=WF/ULTRA_RT).

I started with the original gold with blue trim, mounted on a board (auction buy). In looking to upgrade a few years later, I tinkered with a few Ultra's and Twin Linears, but found a lightly used LS-17. Advantage in the LS-series seems to be in the fine adjustment--with the lock lever in the half-up position and turn the wheel. Been a few years but I recall the Ultra to be a little more difficult to control--though my final decision was based on the price I got the used LS for being in line with the Ultra's i'd seen on CL and looked at. 

Added a Wonder Fence (WF) from Amazon Warehouse (damaged packaging)--got a great deal at $110 if I recall. I don't use its full ability--but it definitely has been worthwhile. If I was buying a brand new system--I'd buy the WF upgrade for $80 even if I had no intent of using it. Even in my small town I could sell a used one for $120-$130 in a day. But--i'm keeping mine. 

End of the day Rob--if you can find someone with an LS to touch and adjust in driving distance, it might be worthwhile to see if you think it's worthwhile. If I owned an Ultra, I'm not 100% sure i'd move to the LS, but I might. If you consider the WF, which would be a great upgrade if you don't have it--buying it with the new LS covers $100 of the Super System cost compared to the WF alone--that might be enough to sway me to move to the LS and sell the Ultra. 

That should all be as clear as mud at night!! Good luck no matter what you do!!
earl


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Couple of more things--seems like the LS has room for 5 of the templates at a time (maybe not, or might be 4 plus the magnetic rule). On my table saw (TS-LS) I keep the steel rule plus 2 other rules set for different blades (use a 1/8 normally, thin kerf at times, and for segmenting pen blanks I use a 7.25" with 1/16-ish kerf)--so my zeros are always set (I change blades a lot). Do the same on the router tables--if i'm using their templates I can keep both the A and B from a set in place in case I need to go back for more.

I'm done. Thanks for listening. I'm a believer, when I started WWing, I never thought i'd see an Incra Fence in person and couldn't imagine how somebody could spend that much on aluminum. The two on router tables and the one on the table saw are some of the best tools I own, have helped my skill set, and have made a mediocre (cheap) table saw accurate enough to not make it necessary to seek my Holy Grail--i'll still do it, but because I want to not need to!!
earl


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, good summary.


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

INCRA had the 25" LS Super System listed on sale for $419. I really like the Wonder Fence and have always wanted to get one. Anyhow, I found an INCRA coupon for 10% off and shipping was something like $35. It brought the grand total to $414. I received an email today from Infinity Cutting Tools with a 10% coupon. I checked out their site and they charged $9.90 for shipping putting the total cost at $387.81. I pulled the plug and upgraded. In ten days or so, I will have a nice INCRA Ultra for sale in the classifieds. ;-)

Rob

P.S. I have always been a fan of the INCRA Ultra and used it repeatedly for awesome dovetail joints. I even impressed myself at times when I would crank out the double dovetail joints.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> INCRA had the 25" LS Super System listed on sale for $419. I really like the Wonder Fence and have always wanted to get one. Anyhow, I found an INCRA coupon for 10% off and shipping was something like $35. It brought the grand total to $414. I received an email today from Infinity Cutting Tools with a 10% coupon. I checked out their site and they charged $9.90 for shipping putting the total cost at $387.81. I pulled the plug and upgraded. In ten days or so, I will have a nice INCRA Ultra for sale in the classifieds. ;-)
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. I have always been a fan of the INCRA Ultra and used it repeatedly for awesome dovetail joints. I even impressed myself at times when I would crank out the double dovetail joints.



The Incra sure is nice Rob. I was going to buy the Incra but the wait time is so long. I went with Wood Pecker instead and I am happy.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

@Ralph--thanks. As much time and agony as I spent looking at them a few years ago, it should be a good summary!!
@Rob--Congratulations!! Will be interesting to hear your feedback on the differences. It's been 5 years since I considered it--so please refresh my memory.

earl


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

greenacres2 said:


> Couple of more things--seems like the LS has room for 5 of the templates at a time (maybe not, or might be 4 plus the magnetic rule). On my table saw (TS-LS) I keep the steel rule plus 2 other rules set for different blades (use a 1/8 normally, thin kerf at times, and for segmenting pen blanks I use a 7.25" with 1/16-ish kerf)--so my zeros are always set (I change blades a lot). Do the same on the router tables--if i'm using their templates I can keep both the A and B from a set in place in case I need to go back for more.
> 
> I'm done. Thanks for listening. I'm a believer, when I started WWing, I never thought i'd see an Incra Fence in person and couldn't imagine how somebody could spend that much on aluminum. The two on router tables and the one on the table saw are some of the best tools I own, have helped my skill set, and have made a mediocre (cheap) table saw accurate enough to not make it necessary to seek my Holy Grail--i'll still do it, but because I want to not need to!!
> earl


Thanks for that tip. I'm not sure I've been doing that!!


----------

